# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Altum Angels + Discus - Advisable?

## evilfry

Hi all,

Would like to seek advice on the above. Currently it is a planted tank, 4 x 1.5 x 2. 7 Juvenile discus and few tetras and ottos.

Do you think I can have altum juveniles together with them?maybe 4?

They will look beautiful together, just not sure if there might be other issues

thanks

----------


## illumnae

I've kept them together with no issue. Just make sure they aren't overcrowded

----------


## Shrimpong

Altum will thrive in planted tank. Can't say the same for your juvenile discus. They need to be pumped. More likely they will grow up thin in a planted tank.

----------

